# Sarge, which pinots?



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

On another thread you shared the sentiment that most Willamette Pinot Noirs are quite light but indicated a few have a tad more substance. I’m partial to both Eyrie and Sokol Blosser’s Goosepen and Big Tree. To me Patricia Greens are all big, complex, and worthy of aging. Which do you like? I agree with you on the great Pinot Gris up there and also am partial to Muller Thurgau and some of the sparklers.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

With deer season fast approaching, I've stocked my cabinet with Barberas. To my palate they are the best vintage to wash down venison. However, I do still have a case of Elk Cove Pinot Noir maturing nicely in the bottom shelf. As to the Pinot Gris, I am fully in accord.


----------



## Multnomah (Feb 18, 2018)

Look for Cameron.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Multnomah said:


> Look for Cameron.


Camerons are usually good, always a surprise, and not repeatable.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Evesham Wood and Kelly Fox if you are looking for elegant.


----------

